
Congressman suggests poor Americans should give up iPhones for health care - malmaud
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/7/14841736/chaffetz-says-americans-must-pick-between-iphones-and-healthcare
======
masonic
theverge.com's clickbait title drops "new" ("a _new_ iPhone") from the quote.

Anyway, Obama himself made a similar statement, only more broad in scope (give
up cable TV and/or cellphone _in general_ ):

To quote Obama: "Knowing you can offer your family the security of health care
-- that’s priceless. Now you can do it for the cost of your cable bill.
Probably less than your cellphone bill. (Laughter and applause.)"[1]

[1] [https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/the-press-
office/2013/0...](https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/the-press-
office/2013/09/26/remarks-president-affordable-care-act)

